# Wyndham VIP Benefits?



## jtrummp (Oct 28, 2009)

When I purchase Wyndham points at resale, how do I take advantage of VIP benefits that were explained to me by a Wyndham sales agent while I was vacationing in Las Vegas. For example, he stated that there would be a limo waiting to take me to the resort from the airport. Also, I would have access to express checkin at each resort?

Is the VIP status transferrable, for instance when you purchase resale on eBay?

Is there a way to get these benefits without purchasing from a Wyndham sales agent?


----------



## Goofyhobbie (Oct 28, 2009)

*VIP Benefits*



> *Jtrummp said:*When I purchase Wyndham points at resale, how do I take advantage of VIP benefits that were explained to me by a Wyndham sales agent while I was vacationing in Las Vegas. For example, he stated that there would be a limo waiting to take me to the resort from the airport. Also, I would have access to express checkin at each resort?
> 
> Is the VIP status transferable, for instance when you purchase resale on eBay?
> 
> Is there a way to get these benefits without purchasing from a Wyndham sales agent?



Sorry, but I am just curious. Are you any relation to the Donald?

If you buy Wyndham at resale you will not be able to take advantage of VIP beneifts unless you are already someone who has purchased Wyndham Point directly from the Developer or you have inherited the points from a direct family member such as your Mother or Father someone who purchased from the Developer.

Believe me when I say the VIP benefits that you might get are definitely NOT worth the price you have to pay for those points. You can get points on E-Bay for less than a penny per point versus somewhere between 10 cents to 20 cents per point from the developer.

FORGET ABOUT VIP and BUY RESALE.


----------



## AKE (Oct 28, 2009)

To get VIP benefits you have to pay big bucks (i.e. buy from the developer) AND platinum membership requires 1,000,000+ points.  Another consideration, I cant speak for Wyndham, but it seems that for almost all benefit programs the benefits change ( and never for the better) over time - just look at the other developer boards here and the comments about benefits.


----------



## BellaWyn (Oct 28, 2009)

*VIP Benefits*

VIP benefits only transfer to immediate family.  Of course, that could change at any time. 

As a Wyndham VIP -- I suggest you strongly consider what Dave & AKE are telling you.

Spot on boys!   

Buy resale!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 29, 2009)

By the way, I heard that same story from my aggressive saleman about the limos at Grand Desert.  As a Gold VIP, I asked the senior doormen there how to arrange for my ride back to the airport.
:hysterical: :rofl: :hysterical: :rofl: was his response!

Seems it is for the big rollers or cash clients. Or was it only the people who were not out of the rescind time frame and sales was picking up the cost?

Agree with the save your $$$, buy resale.


----------



## liwarren (Oct 29, 2009)

_"Seems it is for the big rollers or cash clients. Or was it only the people who were not out of the rescind time frame and sales was picking up the cost?"_


Actually I use the limo every time I go to Vegas.  I was introduced to the head of the limo service and given his business card to use with times when we arrive at the airport and also if we want transportation other places during our stay.  I believe they are also using the limo for sales too.


----------



## tchr54 (Oct 29, 2009)

For the difference in price, you can call the limo and pay for it yourself.  Happy Vacationing 
Ed and Kay
Clinton Mo


----------



## BocaBum99 (Oct 29, 2009)

tchr54 said:


> For the difference in price, you can call the limo and pay for it yourself.  Happy Vacationing
> Ed and Kay
> Clinton Mo



For the difference in price, you can BUY the limo.


----------



## timeos2 (Oct 29, 2009)

*VIP is a value in Wyndhams mind as they make the big dollars. You lose.*

For what you pay in upfront cost and the fact that nothing is in any way a guaranteed permanent benefit VIP status may be one of the worst "benefits" around. For those that got it years ago when you could qualify with resale purchase it was in fact a reasonable value add. Now that you have to pay the completely unreasonable 90% + retail price vs resale it is NEVER a good deal. There aren't many absolutes in timeshare (or anything else) but paying for VIP is an absolute mistake today and for the foreseeable future. 

Wyndham is a great system and a great value but only at resale and thus non-VIP pricing.


----------



## Don (Oct 30, 2009)

vacationhopeful said:


> By the way, I heard that same story from my aggressive saleman about the limos at Grand Desert.  As a Gold VIP, I asked the senior doormen there how to arrange for my ride back to the airport.
> :hysterical: :rofl: :hysterical: :rofl: was his response!
> 
> Seems it is for the big rollers or cash clients. Or was it only the people who were not out of the rescind time frame and sales was picking up the cost?
> ...


We used the limo to go to the airport to get a rental car.


----------



## BellaWyn (Oct 30, 2009)

*Limo Use*

We use the limo every time we go to GD.  But I always feel guilty if I don't tip the driver a ridiculous amount and usually it would be less costly if we just took a cab or took or own car.  

DH likes the limo though.  He would never even consider tipping the driver! I have brothers that get a total kick out of it though but I can't get them to stop playing with the stuff inside!  Drives me nuts!  Grown men acting like 4-YO's!

DH likes it especially if we are going to see a show.  It makes no difference to me.  Personally, I prefer the cabs because the drivers are a LOT more interesting.  You get their life-story in a 10-minute ride!  VERY entertaining!


----------

